# [NEW DLC] Shaved Ice Lamp



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

So I just set my 3DS to "_The Cloud" again, and got a Shaved Ice Lamp this month as DLC. Was expecting the cat tower, but this thing looks a lot cooler! It glows like a lamp, and can be turned on and off.

Seems to only be available in the EU though.







Would happily trade one for the cat tower though. Going to make my second mayor now, so I can get 2


----------



## Nami (Jun 30, 2013)

Well I'm in the US so ill probably get the tower, ill go download it now. Wanna trade?  I much prefer the lamp, hahah.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 30, 2013)

Cool! Is it reorderable? If so, can I catalog it? I don't have the Cat Tower, but I have some JP DLC and some rare items!


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I would love to catalog some JP DLC, already have sword, bow and snowglobe, but any others would be great. No idea if it's reorderable.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> I would love to catalog some JP DLC, already have sword, bow and snowglobe, but any others would be great. No idea if it's reorderable.



I have Sprout Table, Leaf Bed, Aurora Screen, and maybe a Cherry-Blossom Clock


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

Kluk are dlc's even reordable <animal crossing noobie


----------



## Pyon (Jun 30, 2013)

Ah, so cute ;-;
May I catalogue the item?
I'll let you catalogue the Campass Set / or give you items from the girl's day event from japan?


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Would be good if a US player could see if they can claim it too though, don't wanna spread false information.

Sure everyone can catalog it  - Would love a Cat Tower in return. No idea if this DLC can even be catalogued though, my store is closed so can't check.

Adding friend codes, please bring any catalogable DLC items with you, drop em and ill pick em up and drop em again. Opening gates now.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> Kluk are dlc's even reordable <animal crossing noobie



Some aren't....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kluke* BTW


----------



## Nami (Jun 30, 2013)

Got the rainbow screen. Now that I think about it, cat tower isn't till tomorrow right?

Tried again and it says this is the current dlc.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Would be good if a US player could see if they can claim it too though, don't wanna spread false information.
> 
> Sure everyone can catalog it  - Would love a Cat Tower in return. No idea if this DLC can even be catalogued though, my store is closed so can't check.


Ill be on in a bit. How about then? Like 30-45 mins


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 30, 2013)

I sent you a message


----------



## Nami (Jun 30, 2013)

Huh guess I was wrong, don't know why I'm not getting the new dlc. Oh well~


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

May I please Catalouge it? I tried to get it but I couldn't.  u_u


----------



## Pyon (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Would be good if a US player could see if they can claim it too though, don't wanna spread false information.
> 
> Sure everyone can catalog it  - Would love a Cat Tower in return. No idea if this DLC can even be catalogued though, my store is closed so can't check.
> 
> Adding friend codes, please bring any catalogable DLC items with you, drop em and ill pick em up and drop em again. Opening gates now.



Oh, I'll bring the cat tower for you then :'D


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok it seems a lot of people want it, hope you guys don't mind if I just let you catalog and not trade for keeps, seems alot of people want to come get it too, and I only have one at the moment.

Gifts of Cat Towers and catalogable items are much appreciated though  - Adding everyone, going to bed shortly though, so gates wont be open for long.

Add me! Friend code in sig!


Gates *OPEN* now!
Help yourselves to a piece of fruit if needed, and please don't run through the flowers


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I come?  :3


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Can I come?  :3


 Yup already added you


----------



## Muznak (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, 

May I come along?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

Your gate isn't open? :L


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

It just pulled me offline when someone tried to join, resetting connection and opening it in 10 secs. Sorry about that. Sure Muznak, last one for tonight though


----------



## MrCrzister (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I catalog?


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

MrCrzister said:


> Can I catalog?



Im sure one of the people coming through my town right now can Catalog it for you, im maxed out, and once this group is done, and everyone I added is done I gotta go to bed 

In other words if your friend request confirmed, the gates open!


----------



## Nymph (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone who just got it from Clarkeyboy willing to let me catalog it? n_n


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

The lamp is not re-orderable ;-;


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> The lamp is not re-orderable ;-;



Dawww no that sucks  - I will see if I can get a few lamps this week by making new saves then.


----------



## Nymph (Jun 30, 2013)

Awwww  .__.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 30, 2013)

That sucks that it can't be reordered. I wonder why. :\


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

May I please have one of the lamps? I will pay if you want :3


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> May I please have one of the lamps? I will pay if you want :3



I don't generally charge for things, I just like to catalog new stuff where possible. It's free for me, might as well be free for all 

Little test though, set your router name to "_The Cloud" and then visit post office, see if it lets you claim.

Its appeared in my catalog, just can't be reordered, so there's that at least.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> I don't generally charge for things, I just like to catalog new stuff where possible. It's free for me, might as well be free for all
> 
> Little test though, set your router name to "_The Cloud" and then visit post office, see if it lets you claim.



I tried and it didnt work  :<


----------



## MrCrzister (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> I don't generally charge for things, I just like to catalog new stuff where possible. It's free for me, might as well be free for all
> 
> Little test though, set your router name to "_The Cloud" and then visit post office, see if it lets you claim.
> 
> Its appeared in my catalog, just can't be reordered, so there's that at least.



Can I as well? I will pay you for your time.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

MrCrzister said:


> Can I as well? I will pay you for your time.



Will see how many I can actually claim on new saves this week. Will update the thread once I have a few to give out, Cotton gets one as she asked first, and I would like to give one to a few of the people who asked first too. Will see how many I can come up with  - Bed time now though, keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Will see how many I can actually claim on new saves this week. Will update the thread once I have a few to give out, Cotton gets one as she asked first, and I would like to give one to a few of the people who asked first too. Will see how many I can come up with  - Bed time now though, keep an eye on the thread.



ooh thanks so much!! Please pm me when you are free for me to come get it!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd LOVE to own one of these if possible. It's so adorable!
Otherwise, I'd be fine with cataloging it. At least I could admire it in my catalog.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Will see how many I can actually claim on new saves this week. Will update the thread once I have a few to give out, Cotton gets one as she asked first, and I would like to give one to a few of the people who asked first too. Will see how many I can come up with  - Bed time now though, keep an eye on the thread.



I'd like one! I kinda asked first


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Kluke said:


> I'd like one! I kinda asked first



Alright no fighting  - Don't worry, I will do what I can to get a few out there into the wide world.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 30, 2013)

Still-- it doesn't really look like shaved ice. More like a sundae or something. 

I don't know why they can't make these things reorderable. *sigh*


----------



## Kluke (Jun 30, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Still-- it doesn't really look like shaved ice. More like a sundae or something.
> 
> I don't know why they can't make these things reorderable. *sigh*



I know! That's what I thought, too!


----------



## Nymph (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I tried putting _The Cloud as my ssid (I'm in the US) and no dice. Then I tried making a new character, still didn't work. My last effort was changing my country to a PAL country and nope. Nothing. ;____;

I really wanted this item too. :< Oh well.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I wanted this item a lot as well. I can already see future threads asking for ridiculous amounts of bells or DLC for it ._.


----------



## Alberel (Jun 30, 2013)

Just as an FYI for anyone interested I'm in the UK here too and just got my hands on my first of these. I'll try and get some more tomorrow so I'll possibly have some to trade too.


----------



## Nymph (Jun 30, 2013)

Alberel said:


> Just as an FYI for anyone interested I'm in the UK here too and just got my hands on my first of these. I'll try and get some more tomorrow so I'll possibly have some to trade too.



I'd really like to have one! How much do you want for it? n v n


----------



## Zoella (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd really like one too ; n ;
I'm willing to pay in bells, medals (bring me to your island and I will buy the item for you as I have a lot of medals), or if there's anything specific you'd like in my catalog~


----------



## Alberel (Jun 30, 2013)

Nymph said:


> I'd really like to have one! How much do you want for it? n v n



If you're able to get hold of an extra one of those cat towers I'd be happy to trade for one of those. Or any other DLC I don't already have.


----------



## Nymph (Jun 30, 2013)

Alberel said:


> If you're able to get hold of an extra one of those cat towers I'd be happy to trade for one of those. Or any other DLC I don't already have.



Certainly! I can get you multiple cat towers if you'd like? xD I don't think I have any other interesting DLC sadly. :<   Just the rainbow screen and raccoon clock. 

p.s. thank you!


----------



## Mario. (Jun 30, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> So I just set my 3DS to "_The Cloud" again, and got a Shaved Ice Lamp this month as DLC. Was expecting the cat tower, but this thing looks a lot cooler! It glows like a lamp, and can be turned on and off.
> 
> Seems to only be available in the EU though.
> 
> ...



That item looks cool could you give me one please i pay you for it, i also added you


----------



## Alberel (Jun 30, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Certainly! I can get you multiple cat towers if you'd like? xD I don't think I have any other interesting DLC sadly. :<   Just the rainbow screen and raccoon clock.
> 
> p.s. thank you!



Just the cat tower would be fine.  I need to run off to bed now though so will post again tomorrow when I have the extras.

Zoella I'll try and nab you one too!


----------



## Zoella (Jun 30, 2013)

Alberel said:


> Zoella I'll try and nab you one too!



Thank you so much, if you do manage to get one for me please let me know how I can repay you ^^
Even if you end up not being able to get me one, I'd still like to give you something for offering~


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok so good news is that I can move out of my town on my second save  - Looks like you guys have some DLC coming your way, but it takes a lot of time for each item so donations would be appreciated


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 1, 2013)

I will compensate you for your time. How much do you feel you deserve?


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

MrCrzister said:


> I will compensate you for your time. How much do you feel you deserve?



8 Trinzillion Bells + tax. 

Just toss any amount you see fit, it takes roughly 15 mins of save file jiggery pokery to create each item.

Hah and it seems im now getting Palm Tree Lamps too 

When I get home tonight ill setup and get some items for you guys, can't do it at work as the WiFi cannot be changed here.


----------



## hiyukihime (Jul 1, 2013)

i'd like one myself too please :3


----------



## disneycat (Jul 1, 2013)

I would love one too! I am originally from Hawaii though and I have got to say that does not look like shave ice at all!! But it's so cute and adorable that it doesn't matter  I will PM you my FC and would be more than happy to give you a thank you present in return


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok thats 2 created, only took 45 mins -.-

Will be opening my gates tonight and working through this thread in order. I will make them as needed, and it would very much be appreciated for some catalogable DLC or bells to compensate, as this is a rather sizable time investment now 

(I already have a Cat Tower)


----------



## wheat_thins (Jul 1, 2013)

If it's not too much trouble and you're still offering this...would it be possible that I could acquire one in return for a cat tower(or I could donate some bells if you have too many cat towers, haha)?


----------



## Mari (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd love to catalogue the lamp too! ^^;;


----------



## curiousfluke (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd really love to pop by and catalog this at some point. I'd leave a tip, of course


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 1, 2013)

So, what country is the Shaved Ice Lamp exclusive to?


----------



## barronn30 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Clarkeyboy, if it is not too much trouble too I would like one.
What dlc are u missing? I will see if I have it.
thank you!


----------



## Lisha (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah so how're people from the UK getting this? I just checked and I only got the palm thing. :c

k nvm.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 1, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> So, what country is the Shaved Ice Lamp exclusive to?



Europe I think!  
I just got one too!! x


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

NinjanaMin said:


> Europe I think!
> I just got one too!! x



UK and any country that supports "_The Cloud" for Nintendo Zone.

Also...







Gonna be some happy people tonight


----------



## Scarfy (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh gosh are you still doing this? I'd love to get one if possible. I'll give you 50k for the trouble


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 1, 2013)

If you're still giving these away, I'll give you 75k for one!


----------



## Hayley (Jul 1, 2013)

Can I come and catalogue it please? I'm in the UK but got a palm tree lamp instead...


----------



## Sleepy (Jul 1, 2013)

Can I buy one? I'll pay well and I have some catalog-able DLC


----------



## buymec00kies (Jul 1, 2013)

I will give you 100k for one! Please


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 1, 2013)

The item isn't catalog-able, remember that.


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 1, 2013)

Awww you are really kind ^^ I don't ask for one. I wouldn't have the patient to get so many lamps... :3


----------



## Alberel (Jul 1, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Can I come and catalogue it please? I'm in the UK but got a palm tree lamp instead...



If you're in the Uk you should be able to get it. The palm tree lamp is the regular monthly DLC. The shaved ice lamp is an EU exclusive DLC from the Nintendo Zone wifi hotspots. Just change the SSID on your router to "_The Cloud" (without speech marks) or create a mobile hotspot with your phone. You get it the same way as normal DLC at the post office.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok home now, opening gates shortly. PM me your friend code, ill pop it in and you can then come in, drop your offerings and ill drop you a lamp 

And here we go! Gates are open! Please be respectful and don't take things without asking please  - There may be a lot of stuff flying around. Average donation seems to be around 100k bells so far, but free to donate as you wish, im not charging, but the time investment was rather substantial.

Barron - Done!

*If you come in and im not responding, my Pizza is here and im just paying the guy *


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Gates are closed, and off to bed I go. Sent out a few pieces. I would like someone to help me get a lamp across to Kluke though. Seems they couldn't get into my town and I couldn't get into theirs, so we need a third party to help be a middle man


----------



## Alberel (Jul 1, 2013)

I could middle-man if you like. Just distributed a few lamps myself to Nymph and a few others though farming them like that is mind numbing... hehe.


----------



## wheat_thins (Jul 1, 2013)

Alberel said:


> I could middle-man if you like. Just distributed a few lamps myself to Nymph and a few others though farming them like that is mind numbing... hehe.



Would you mind getting one for me? I could pass a cat tower to you/ or bells in return?


----------



## Alberel (Jul 1, 2013)

wheat_thins said:


> Would you mind getting one for me? I could pass a cat tower to you/ or bells in return?



Drop me a PM and I'll try to grab you one tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 1, 2013)

Ahh, I'd really love a shaved ice lamp! Would anyone want to trade a cat tower or bells for one? D:


----------



## wheat_thins (Jul 1, 2013)

Alberel said:


> Drop me a PM and I'll try to grab you one tomorrow if I have time.



 Thank you~! Sending you a pm now~


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ill be home at 22:00 Paris time tonight for another distribution. Would very much like to get those who asked first theirs though.


----------



## Haileykitten (Jul 2, 2013)

Just tried this trick and it said Nice try and i already had the item 

Palm tree lamp?


----------



## Rune (Jul 2, 2013)

If you're still doing this I would very much appreciate one lamp! I could bring you a Cherry Blossom Clock (JP/KOR DLC)


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Rune said:


> If you're still doing this I would very much appreciate one lamp! I could bring you a Cherry Blossom Clock (JP/KOR DLC)



You online now? Can open my gates, but I will be semi afk as im at work


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Will be on in around 30 mins. Prices seem to be skyrocketing on these lamps O_O - It;s great though, im paying off the loan shark now


----------



## momonoguiko (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you online now? I want to catalog this lamp.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 2, 2013)

momonoguiko said:


> Are you online now? I want to catalog this lamp.



Unfortunately you can't catalogue it.


----------



## momonoguiko (Jul 2, 2013)

aw, ok.. maybe next time ^^


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

And the gates are open!


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 2, 2013)

I would love to buy one now or anytime if you don't mind!


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

sharkstache said:


> I would love to buy one now or anytime if you don't mind!



Adding you now

Waiting with gates open - Considering so many people keep asking, im surprised that no ones coming in when the gates open


----------



## disneycat (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not sure why but I don't see you on my friends list and online but I entered your friend code


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

disneycat said:


> I'm not sure why but I don't see you on my friends list and online but I entered your friend code



Will check my flist now, opening gates again in a few mins, keep refreshing.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd love to get one for my sister, if at all possible. 
I just paid off my Cafe so I'm short on bells.  How much are we looking at?


----------



## disneycat (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you again!! I love sweets so this lamp is perfect for me! It's really nice of you to help out so many people who can't access EU DLC. You are welcome in my town anytime


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> I'd love to get one for my sister, if at all possible.
> I just paid off my Cafe so I'm short on bells.  How much are we looking at?



Well average price is around 150k now, but each person who buys one is just unloading sacks of bells into my town, up to around 400k O_O. Your call on a price  - I will be making them one last time tomorrow then probably going to close up shop, as it's incredibly time consuming. I can add you now if you want to come buy one.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 2, 2013)

This is available in the uk?/


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Takoya said:


> This is available in the uk?/



Even though it has been said many many times in this thread, yes it is only available in the UK to people with an EU/UK copy of the game and 3DS. This is why im making them and giving them out to US players.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

I've seen people pay over a million bells. I couldn't do that in a million years. 
100,000 is absolutely reasonable, but I need a chance to fish it up. Let me work on it.  

Oh, and thanks! I really appreciate what you're doing for us unlucky ones.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> I've seen people pay over a million bells. I couldn't do that in a million years.
> 100,000 is absolutely reasonable, but I need a chance to fish it up. Let me work on it.
> 
> Oh, and thanks! I really appreciate what you're doing for us unlucky ones.



Like I said im not charging any specific amount. I leave it down to the person to decide on what its worth. 100k is perfectly acceptable, as it covers the rather substantial amount of time it takes to create each one (create new villager, do the intro and tutorial, register with isabelle, choose your plot, build your house, back to Isabelle, then to post office to claim the DLC as thats the only point it unlocks). Takes aaaaaages per item


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

I have my sister slaving away at it now.  I'm making her fish while I pop through the shower and then I'll be back to finish. About half an hour?


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> I have my sister slaving away at it now.  I'm making her fish while I pop through the shower and then I'll be back to finish. About half an hour?


Sure, gates are open now


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd LOVE to come buy a Shaved Ice Lamp from you. Are you still offering these? I'm stuck in the US and don't have anything fancy to trade for it unfortunately (unless you need a Master Sword or Triforce.) I do have some bells at the moment though.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

AchillesPDX said:


> I'd LOVE to come buy a Shaved Ice Lamp from you. Are you still offering these? I'm stuck in the US and don't have anything fancy to trade for it unfortunately (unless you need a Master Sword or Triforce.) I do have some bells at the moment though.



Master Sword/Bells/Links Tunic all good. Shall I add you now?


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jul 2, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Master Sword/Bells/Links Tunic all good. Shall I add you now?



If I could swap a master sword for it that'd be fantastic. I'll add you now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just want to point out that everyone on here so far has been way nicer and far less greedy than the folks on the GameFaqs boards. Thank you all.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

gates opening again now.

Wow the guy is selling for 1mil+ on the Gamefaqs board. That's so sad.


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jul 2, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> gates opening again now.



You sir, are doing God's work. Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks again Clarke! I appreciate the "pay what you can" mentality.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

AchillesPDX said:


> You sir, are doing God's work. Thank you!



New price, 8 trazillion bells. 

(JK)


Also closing gates soon, got stuff to do myself tonight


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

We thought Nook was bad.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 2, 2013)

I really really want the lamp, lol. It's cute. Tried to change my ssid, but it won't work for me. :T Good luck to anyone who's attempting to get one!


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jul 2, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I really really want the lamp, lol. It's cute. Tried to change my ssid, but it won't work for me. :T Good luck to anyone who's attempting to get one!



The SSID trick will only work if you've got a European 3DS and European copy of the game, otherwise you get the Palm-Tree Lamp with any SSID or the Cat Tower if you use the SSID "Bestbuy".


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 2, 2013)

AchillesPDX said:


> The SSID trick will only work if you've got a European 3DS and European copy of the game, otherwise you get the Palm-Tree Lamp with any SSID or the Cat Tower if you use the SSID "Bestbuy".



Oh, well, haha, that might explain it! Durp. I don't think we even got it to change to Bestbuy either.


----------



## Usuniki (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you still offering the Shaved Ice cream Lamp? I really love food items, I don't have much to offer but I will do anything for it :'3


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Right thats me done for the night. Gates closed now. Will be on same time tomorrow night for last round of distributions. 22:00 Paris Time


----------



## chaulklet (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it by donations to buy?


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it too late? Sorry it took so long, but I'm ready!

Edit: Too late.  I'll be back tomorrow. I can save up even more.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Is it too late? Sorry it took so long, but I'm ready!



Ok give me 2 mins. Was just climbing into bed >_<


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

NO! Go to bed!  We can wait.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> NO! Go to bed!  We can wait.



Gates already open.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, alright then. I don't want you losing sleep over me. o.o I won't be more than a minute. I _really_ appreciate it!


----------



## cskimbrell (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are pulling from this list tomorrow, I'd love to somehow get one of these for my wife (One for myself if possible.. but if I can get one for her I'd still be very happy)

3737-9521-2212 is my FC. Chris from Serenity. I'd be more than happy to donate or give anything that I could. Thank you very much if I get a chance. If not, You're still incredibly generous to help so many people out.

Edit - I will be more than happy to give plenty of bells for 2 of them if possible!


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 2, 2013)

I would love to get my hands on a lamp. I have almost all the Japanese dlc and the campus set.


----------



## chriss (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there a reason this is non-reordable and the NA ones arnt?


----------



## Mario. (Jul 2, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Ok give me 2 mins. Was just climbing into bed >_<



Hey you still didnt add me


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Creating more lamps today. Day off work, so going to be able to trade out more. PM me if you are able to claim one. People have started offering me real money for them, please don't do this, I will only accept bells as I don't wish to start making actual money out of Animal Crossing


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

And thats another happy customer


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

AriBerry29 said:


> Are you guys still making some? I just want one for my self if anyone is willing to help~
> I can pay 200k/300k



Woop woop thanks!


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 3, 2013)

Left you a message.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

MrCrzister said:


> Left you a message.



Seems we keep missing each other, making another one now anyways.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeez you have the patience of a saint, I've just taken my final order...

How fed up with Rover are you now haha?!  He's been riding them rails an awful lot recently, don't ya know?


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Jeez you have the patience of a saint, I've just taken my final order...
> 
> How fed up with Rover are you now haha?!  He's been riding them rails an awful lot recently, don't ya know?



Well it's paying off about 3 months of loans, so ill keep my patience and keep gritting my teeth through Rover


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, good stuff!  Please do not wear yourself out like this for every regional DLC, I'll worry about your mental health.

"Can't sleep, Rover'll eat me"


----------



## chaulklet (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you still offering? I don't have much to give except some bells as donations


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

chaulklet said:


> Are you still offering? I don't have much to give except some bells as donations



Yup, PM me with your offer.


----------



## cskimbrell (Jul 3, 2013)

Offer Sent!


----------



## momonoguiko (Jul 3, 2013)

Changed my mind, I want to make an offer too, are you still receiving offerings?


----------



## Mario. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hes selling it for 200k


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Generally the amount is sitting at 200k+ now, but the prices for this thing are going mental on other sites, and I don't really want to be taken for a sucker (have been on 2 occasions with this lamp today :S ).

Most people have dropped bag loads of bells, or rare DLC for catalogging, but im getting really tired of making them so my motivation has kind of died off. If you want one now, you will need to convince me with bells as I really am tired of going through the process. Haven't had any time to actually play games myself, and im behind on my livestreams


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 3, 2013)

By "donations" he means he's selling them. His idea of "donations" are the same price as you'd find from people selling them. Buyer beware.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

MrCrzister said:


> By "donations" he means he's selling them. His idea of "donations" are the same price as you'd find from people selling them. Buyer beware.



Not at all, the approach im taking has changed as people have screwed me over. Don't start being a douche towards me about it. I have been working my butt off making these for you guys. I was actually considering just giving you a freebie as you were one of the first to ask but your attitude kind of stinks so I don't think ill bother.

Just to give you an idea of figures according to my friend list, this last 3 days I have added 91 new people, and none of those have been people I have met for anything other than this damn lamp. You are the first person to act so badly about it. What a waste of time.


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 3, 2013)

"I was actually considering giving you a freebie..."

Yes, I was getting that impression too by how you first refused to ever contact or follow up after I posted a week ago. Then in PM you coyly asked for a donation hoping I would like other suckers fall into this donation trap. Then after my explanation, defiantly insisted I pay up to a million bells for said "donation". Enough please.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow did that just happen, I wouldnt do it either.
And I can't blame you for stopping, I've made my last too 

Edit... worth mentioning that the lamp wasnt even available a week ago...


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

MrCrzister said:


> "I was actually considering giving you a freebie..."
> 
> Yes, I was getting that impression too by how you first refused to ever contact or follow up after I posted a week ago. Then in PM you coyly asked for a donation hoping I would like other suckers fall into this donation trap. Then after my explanation, defiantly insisted I pay up to a million bells for said "donation". Enough please.



Yeah im done with this. Offers over, and no more will be created now. For those at the top of the list from the first day, I will still be holding yours to send out when you get online.

Also I said very clearly the average donation has been 200k to 1mil today, I did not demand it from you, I told you what people had been paying, and explained why im reluctant to give them away again, due to people taking them and then popping up on GameFaqs selling for tonnes more without telling me of their intentions.

You have this guy to thank for this ending prematurely. The planned giveaways are cancelled now too. I do not appreciate this persons approach in any form.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I didn't get this DLC and I live in the UK. Would anyone know why that is? In fact, I've had the game since UK release date and I've got absolutely no DLC whatsoever. You pick it up from the post office, correct? Again, sorry if this is a really dumb question (and off topic) but I would love an answer.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Clarkey I already got one but thank you very much for the offer before!  Please give it to someone else


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Marcus said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I didn't get this DLC and I live in the UK. Would anyone know why that is? In fact, I've had the game since UK release date and I've got absolutely no DLC whatsoever. You pick it up from the post office, correct? Again, sorry if this is a really dumb question (and off topic) but I would love an answer.



Change your SSID on your router to "_The Cloud" and then visit the post office after setting up the connection on your 3DS. Otherwise head into any main city and look for The Cloud Nintendo Zones. You will get it from there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cottonball said:


> Hey Clarkey I already got one but thank you very much for the offer before!  Please give it to someone else



Glad to hear it, had one banked for you, and another for 2 others too, but ill pass that one on to someone else instead. For those who have been great this time around, expect a freebie when the next unique DLC lands


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 3, 2013)

To add to the above, you can get regular dlc from your own home router (not renamed lol!)as well. At the moment,  there are 2 to download at the same time


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Change your SSID on your router to "_The Cloud" and then visit the post office after setting up the connection on your 3DS. Otherwise head into any main city and look for The Cloud Nintendo Zones. You will get it from there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



When the Afternoon Tea Set comes out may I have one of those? That and the lamp is the only thing I like of the UK DLC :3


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> When the Afternoon Tea Set comes out may I have one of those? That and the lamp is the only thing I like of the UK DLC :3



Sure, send me a PM to remind when it lands.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Sure, send me a PM to remind when it lands.



Will do thanks!!


----------



## momonoguiko (Jul 3, 2013)

Aw D:

Well, it's ok, anyways, thanks for the kindness to give this item away, it's not everyone that do that almost for free just to everyone in the community to enjoy. (o wo)b


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 3, 2013)

momonoguiko said:


> Aw D:
> 
> Well, it's ok, anyways, thanks for the kindness to give this item away, it's not everyone that do that almost for free just to everyone in the community to enjoy. (o wo)b



Sorry that previous guy really got my back up. I don't mind making you one if you still want one.


----------



## momonoguiko (Jul 3, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Sorry that previous guy really got my back up. I don't mind making you one if you still want one.



Oh really? *U* I'm going to send you my offer ^^

Thankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Change your SSID on your router to "_The Cloud" and then visit the post office after setting up the connection on your 3DS. Otherwise head into any main city and look for The Cloud Nintendo Zones. You will get it from there.



Wow, really? I would have never known to do that, thanks. Why on earth is it so complicated now?


----------



## Vanilla (Jul 10, 2013)

Is anyone still offering to get the shaved ice lamp?  I'm willing to pay bells for your trouble or order you other DLC if you need it.


----------



## Tonooo (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, greeting from Mexico. I want the shaved ice lamp. I u have it, I can give u some rare japanese item, or american holiday items, or bells. My mail is marcoupiita by hotmail


----------

